# When to Press



## rhoffart (Nov 5, 2011)

I am working with three buckets of fresh grapes, 1 Merlot and two Cabs. Up to this point I have only been using a refractometer and the spreadsheet provided by Morewine. The Merlot is ahead of the two Cab buckets and the Bris is down to 8.

I was going to try this without using a hydrometer but I'm not really sure where I am at ... is this telling me a Brix of 8 is below 1.000 SG?

When do you press?


----------



## joea132 (Nov 5, 2011)

If my memory serves me correctly, 0 brix is right around 1.000 SG. Reds should be pressed at or around 0 brix. I have heard the old Italians say to press when the cap starts moving away from the outside wall of your fermentation vessel. 

Some people do an extended maceration (holding off on pressing) but that is not a proven practice. There are some risks involved and you're probably better off starting simple.


----------



## Racer (Nov 6, 2011)

When the juice starts getting converted to alc. the refractometer will no longer give you an accurate reading without compensating for the change. I always use a hydrometer to get the most accurate reading on a must during fermentation.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 6, 2011)

Just use your trusty Hydrometer. You will have to pull a sample and test in glass. Press as close to 1.000 as you can.


----------



## rhoffart (Nov 6, 2011)

Yea, I broke out the hydrometer today. I was trying to accomplish this without the hydrometer. The guide from Morewine (as decried on page 20)

But I fell back to what I know and the SG readings are 1.000, 1.005 and 1.010 so it looks like pressing day is going to be Tuesday. Wish me luck


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 7, 2011)

Sure it will go just fine. When did you pitch again? I am hoping to make it to Thursday but some are moving pretty fast!


----------



## JohnT (Nov 7, 2011)

I usually press after a week. It is not a function of the sugar level (for me). It is more a function of how much color and tannins I want the skins to impart to the wine.


----------



## rhoffart (Nov 7, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Sure it will go just fine. When did you pitch again? I am hoping to make it to Thursday but some are moving pretty fast!



Last Monday ... Halloween


----------



## Sirs (Nov 7, 2011)

if your wanting to go without the hydrometer you can do like i always did before I started using a hydrometer, when the skins/must start to drop or no longer make a regular cap like they've done throughout the fermentation then it's time to press. You can tell this as the skins will look extremely wet even with the cap I'm assuming that once fermentation has slowed to near stop that it doesn't produce as much heat hence your cap will not dry out on top as quick. So if your cap is still drying out good between stirs then it is probly still fermenting good so let it go till then.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 7, 2011)

Make sure you have an extra gallon and half gallon jug handy. You will get over 6 gallons and that extra is what you will need to top off after you dump the gross lees that will fall out over the next 24-48 hours after pressing.


----------



## Sirs (Nov 7, 2011)

I hope that made sense


----------



## grapeman (Nov 7, 2011)

Sirs said:


> I hope that made sense


 
Makes perfct sense to me. I do the same.


----------



## rhoffart (Nov 7, 2011)

Sirs said:


> I hope that made sense



Yes that makes sense ... I wasn't feeling comfortable so I broke out the hydrometer. And yes, the Cap is weak and soggy. So for sure we are pressing tomorrow. 

Mike, I have one extra gallon and one 750 bottle for each. If I get more then that per bucket ... I guess it's getting dumped. The only one I'm thinking is going over 7 gallons is the Merlot. Right now it's setting about 2 inches fuller then the Cabs.

We will see, I'm sure there will be some pictures and maybe a video.


----------



## Sirs (Nov 7, 2011)

your gonna dump good wine shame on you


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 7, 2011)

Your bound to have a few extra 750 bottles lying around. Don't dump it you'll need it for top off!


----------



## rhoffart (Nov 7, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Your bound to have a few extra 750 bottles lying around. Don't dump it you'll need it for top off!



yea, got a bunch ... just out of air-locks. Did I read somewhere a balloon will get you by in a pinch?

I figure after 24 hours I'm racking off gross lees ...


----------



## rhoffart (Nov 7, 2011)

Sirs said:


> your gonna dump good wine shame on you



yea, I say that today ... but we all know tomorrow will be a different story


----------



## rhoffart (Nov 7, 2011)

One question ... I have 4 - 5 gallon paint strainer type nets (from eBay). Should I put the skins in the net then put the net in the press basket, or put the skins straight in the press? The net seems to be a neater idea but I'm not sure.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 8, 2011)

Put the skins in the paint strainer, that way you can just pull it out and dump. Your going to want to cover the sides with saran wrap (Runningwolf's idea) or a small trash bag. When you start to press hard your going to have wine squirting out the sides for 10 feet or more in places....


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 8, 2011)

That place on Bandera Rd is still showing up and the little website is online so they must still be open. Get a few more airlocks and stoppers today!

Open Tuesday thru Friday 11:00 a.m until 7:00 p.m, Saturdays 9:00 a.m until 5:00 p.m

Home Brew Fetish
6533 Bandera Rd
San Antonio TX 78238-1434

(210) 680-1877



rhoffart said:


> yea, got a bunch ... just out of air-locks. Did I read somewhere a balloon will get you by in a pinch?
> 
> I figure after 24 hours I'm racking off gross lees ...


----------

